

What is a functional programming language? - gnosis
http://enfranchisedmind.com/blog/posts/what-is-a-functional-programming-language/

======
Locke1689
I gave this an upmod partially because I think that it imparts a bit of theory
that many people may have missed in their studies.

One thing the article doesn't mention but is an important development in the
models of Church and Turing is that, computationally, the two models are
equivalent by the Church-Turing thesis[1].

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Church%E2%80%93Turing_thesis>

